Ask HN: Biggest takeaway from your biggest failure? - richsherwood
======
itamarst
I have lots and lots of failures, so I write an email every week with one of
them ([https://softwareclown.com/](https://softwareclown.com/)).

Biggest one... negotiate for your salary? Start looking for job after first
round of layoffs? Don't deploy into production with new language in way that
can break biggest customer's service?

------
arpit4
Nothing's more important than your self's well-being.

------
alimw
What marks my biggest failure as my biggest failure is that there is
absolutely nothing to be learned from it.

------
ccarter84
Get therapy sooner.

~~~
gormz
:( glad you got help bud

